# Foster Fins



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I realize an increasing number of people willing to adopt ”rescue“ fish (including myself).
May they stay or finding new homes eventually.

So here is the place to share happy and not so happy ending stories, ask for information, share concerns and post everything about the fish you’re giving a temporary home or taking into consideration to adopt.

Any issues concerning health/illnesses should be posted in the ”Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies“ Subforum.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I‘ll get straight into the topic with 2 of mine:

I found Tillion (Pet shop Plakat, mislabelled female in stressfull community tank) a good home recently. His fins are healed, he is well nourished but will always be on the hectic side and a bit different from the other Betta. He would only take live food and occasionally animated frozen food.










2 weeks ago I happened to stumble across a Betta out of a private home with a considerably strange community tank. He had eaten some fish and was chasing everybody else, the people said. They wanted to get rid of him (and three of the female Betta in the tank as well).

So I have Dodo right now. Living alone in his tanned kitchen tank he recovered very well and has gotten a good part of his fins back, for sure his belly round and the slightly right pop eye away!

Luckily none of the 2 lived in unsuitable conditions for longer than appr. 3-4 months before so they were back on track soon!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you so much for making this thread, Feanor! I’m really looking forward to reading about people’s adoption experiences and also see how Dodo (love his name!) will do going forward, so please continue to share 

I just took in a little betta myself yesterday. I was cycling a community tank and did not plan on taking on another betta - but here we are!










A friend of mine brought him to me as she was actually the one who got him out of his previous home, but couldn’t keep him herself. I was told he has been living the past weeks inside the little cup he was in when originally sold. His old owner explained to her that the staff had said it’s okay if he’s kept in it because bettas can live in small spaces.

His name may be a bit unconventional but I named him Noodle. When he was handed to me in the cup, she joked and said “Here’s your cup of soup” so I just referred to him as Noodle as I was setting things up for him. “Can you move Noodle over here?” “I hope Noodle will settle in” etc. I tried to decide if it’s a horrible name because I tend to second guess myself but now it’s stuck and I think it’s kind of cute.

I don’t think he’s the prettiest fish to look at right now. He’s washed out and his fins are tattered. He spend most of the night on the bottom in the tank (I picked up a 5 gallon tank but I’m using all the other community stuff that I had planned to use for other fish later.) He swims a bit funny at times, as if his fins are not super strong and rests frequently between swimming.

Right now my main focus is maintaining his water and fins. I’m trying to get him to understand that he needs to come to the surface to eat. He seems confused over pellets and isn’t paying notice to them unless I partially sink it and keep it in front of him until he takes it. Maybe 100% frozen food will be better for a while?

He also glass surfs a lot but he’s also so very new to the tank so I assume it may stop in some days.

I should take some better photos later. I feel he’s already looking a bit better, even over the past 24 hours he’s been here


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

What a wonderful thread you've created, @Feanor. And a great thread title!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Perfect topic. Hope we see a lot of stories.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Thank you so much for making this thread, Feanor! I’m really looking forward to reading about people’s adoption experiences and also see how Dodo (love his name!) will do going forward, so please continue to share
> 
> I just took in a little betta myself yesterday. I was cycling a community tank and did not plan on taking on another betta - but here we are!
> 
> ...


Perfect name!
Always love the stories behind the names.....mine are usually related to their colors. Enjoy Noodles.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you for sharing Noodle here, Seqathe!

He‘s precious and will hopefully improve his swimming skills with all the new space he won!

Maybe he was used to eating flakes and therefor has difficulties seeing pellets as food?!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

MABetta said:


> Perfect name!
> Always love the stories behind the names.....mine are usually related to their colors. Enjoy Noodles.


Thank you! I wasn’t so sure if naming him Noodle after his old living conditions/how he was brought to me was a mean thing to do - but at least he’s not living like that anymore 


Feanor said:


> Maybe he was used to eating flakes and therefor has difficulties seeing pellets as food?!


I was actually debating on asking about this but I feel I’ve made quite a few threads on the site already and didn’t want to spam haha.

Do you think there is a way to teach him to come up to the surface for food? The only way I’ve managed to feed him a few pieces of food is to bring it down to his level and literally in front of his face, and even that is only half successful. I even tried bloodworms but it’s like he either has no interest in most food, or he’s clueless what it is. I am debating on trying to add garlic juice to his food or maybe invest in feeding tongs.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Thank you! I wasn’t so sure if naming him Noodle after his old living conditions/how he was brought to me was a mean thing to do - but at least he’s not living like that anymore
> 
> I was actually debating on asking about this but I feel I’ve made quite a few threads on the site already and didn’t want to spam haha.
> 
> Do you think there is a way to teach him to come up to the surface for food? The only way I’ve managed to feed him a few pieces of food is to bring it down to his level and literally in front of his face, and even that is only half successful. I even tried bloodworms but it’s like he either has no interest in most food, or he’s clueless what it is. I am debating on trying to add garlic juice to his food or maybe invest in feeding tongs.


Have you ever tried live food? Honestly, you should change it up often so they don't get spoiled with one type of food. I feed mine blackworms and they love them!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

MABetta said:


> Have you ever tried live food? Honestly, you should change it up often so they don't get spoiled with one type of food.


Oh I do feed varied food. I give Bug Bites granules, NorthFin pellets, frozen bloodworms, frozen baby brine shrimp and frozen daphnia. I switch it up all the time for my other betta. This betta is a brand new betta (rescued 48 hours ago) however, so I have just started feeding him and still trying to find the best way to get him starting to eat on a consistent basis.

Edit: I saw you mentioning live food. I have not tried that yet with my other fish either. How do you go about doing that?


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I buy black worms at my local pet store and just give a few to each betta. They love them! Someone also mentioned mosquito larvae too, but I haven’t tried those yet.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

You guys! I am so excited. I woke up this morning and as usual, I checked in on my pets right away... and found this!









The things I get excited about these days, but I figure bubble nest from the little rescue is a good sign 😆

And a small update on my little buddy: He is doing really well but still is not so sure about resting on anything but the gravel. I call it work in progress. He is starting to eat almost as much as my other fish at this point (Yay!) although I notice that sometimes he may only eat half his food from his last meal of the day. Not sure if that's just him being full (?) but the next morning he is back to eating the normal amounts throughout the day.

A little blurry due to how the light came in today, but here is he is 










And super silly but my brother and I have developed a new game: Find Wally - staring Noodle! 
Due to his colors, he keeps blending into things so we snap pictures and send to each other, Find Wally style. Like so:










His tank is still a WIP. I ordered some driftwood, which will be here soon I hope. I also ordered some plants so I can plant it more densely+floating plants from Buce, but my package is somehow halted in Seattle for the past two days. Not sure how they are packaged when they mail them, but I hope the plants make it 🙏

Edit: I hope everyone else's foster fish are doing well too 💕


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

A great game 😆! It took me a while...

And good news on top! Him eating is for sure a good thing and not quite finishing supper should be fine as well.

I am crossing my fingers for a safe and sound arrival of your plants! All the best for your Tank In Progress (aka TIP) - mine are all constant TIPs 😀.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Feanor said:


> A great game 😆! It took me a while...
> 
> And good news on top! Him eating is for sure a good thing and not quite finishing supper should be fine as well.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for a save and sound arrival of your plants! All the best for your Tank In Progress (aka TIP) - mine are all constant TIPs 😀.


Thanks Feanor - I am hoping for my plants to make it also. At least the temperature is pretty mild around here so even if it sits in transit somewhere, it might not hurt them too much,

And yes! It's turned into a fun game.. then again I am also easily amused 😛


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> I am embarrassed to say I can’t find him! I guess I need trifocals, these bifocals aren’t working!
> 
> 
> You guys! I am so excited. I woke up this morning and as usual, I checked in on my pets right away... and found this!
> ...


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

So I hope everybody‘s fosters are doing fine!

I have an update on mine:

Dodo developped some growth close to his caudal and - from what I could see - might develop some further spots on the same side, so he will stay with me (I don‘t give fish away with any visible or known health issues, of course). He‘s totally fine otherwise and will stay my ”Kitchen fish" unless anything will take him from me.









I had a lovely, malnourished VT out of another wrongly stocked tank with me and could find him a very sweet home recently (no further problems healthwise were found - just stressed and skinny):










Today a tiny partial Dragon moved in. Supposed to be a female having stress with other fish. When I looked closer it appeared to be rather male... So here he is - seemingly having no other issues than a big part of his anal fin missing and having to do some growth work:










So again: trying to feed him up, lowering stress, seeing if his fin may gain some regrowth (I doubt this time) and finding him a good home.

I will post Dodo‘s issue in the Diseases subforum soon to be sure that I didn‘t miss anything and to have more experienced eyes have a look at him. Always glad that this is possible in this great forum!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

They all look so cute. I love the VTs color. So gorgeous. Most VT I see around me are red or blue.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

That was him still in his quarantine tank. He has beautiful colours indeed. But so thin!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I wish I could get him. I’m so in love with his colors and look. I have a DT that stays on the thin side. I feed him more than the others and he just seems to stay on the thin side.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Feanor said:


> But so thin!


Oh my goodness.. I thought at first he was dead and floating in the water due to how thin he is/was 

I can’t say enough how happy I am that he’s with you and that you’re taking care of all these little guys so they’ll have a better life ❤

Edit: I saw an alien (I think) betta yesterday laying on the bottom in a tank with a curved spine. He tried numerous times to swim up when he saw me, but sank back down after an inch or two. Also super thin. I wanted to take him home but due to how he was, I didn’t know if there’s even any hope of saving them at that stage. I can say it quite literally hurt my heart when I saw him.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> Oh my goodness.. I thought at first he was dead and floating in the water due to how thin he is/was
> 
> I can’t say enough how happy I am that he’s with you and that you’re taking care of all these little guys so they’ll have a better life ❤
> 
> Edit: I saw an alien betta yesterday laying on the bottom in a tank with a curved spine. He tried numerous times to swim up when he saw me, but sank back down after an inch or two. Also super thin. I wanted to take him home but due to how he was, I didn’t know if there’s even any hope of saving them at that stage. I can say it quite literally hurt my heart when I saw him.


I wonder if he would do a more comfo life in a shallow tank so he can get to the top of it. i would probably pointed out his issues and see if I could get him. Im such a sucker for animals with needs. My dad always said when I was growing up that he was going to put a sign for animals saying sucker lives here Come all.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> I wonder if he would do a more comfo life in a shallow tank so he can get to the top of it. i would probably pointed out his issues and see if I could get him. Im such a sucker for animals with needs. My dad always said when I was growing up that he was going to put a sign for animals saying sucker lives here Come all.


I still think of him even if I only saw him briefly. I tried to gently suggest that he could use a bit more food but was told that "he is fine enough". I really wish I had a photo, because clearly he is not. He is so thin that all you can see from the top, is his spine and the head. My own fish looks outright fat in comparison  I did a little research but it seems like everything I read about the curved spine is nearly always fatal. I just hate the thought of him laying there while starving to death because he can't get up to his food.

And there is absolutely nothing wrong with being an animal sucker LOL The world needs more like you, Kat 💕

Edit:

I just re-read this sentence:


Kat50 said:


> and see if I could get him


See, it was in a local mom and pop store that I sometimes visit. I have never seen fish in there before but I guess they somehow got hold of him and decided to sell. I am fairly sure I could convince them to give him to me, or at least for a low price, but I honestly have no idea what I would be doing with him. I'd be 100% over my head as far as his health issues are concerned and I fear I would only prolong his death


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tag me!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Curved spine also occurs when fish are terribly thing. He may not be too far gone for help.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Curved spine also occurs when fish are terribly thing. He may not be too far gone for help.


Terribly thin? Can the spine return to normal with food and care or at least improve enough to where he can live comfortably?

How would he potentially be fed? I was wondering about frozen food fed with a pipette brought to his level.

I keep prepping my community tank for fish and whenever I’m almost done, I seem to come across a fish in need and thus end up with another betta instead 😝

I just feel so bad for the little guy.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if the spine returns to normal. However, once well-nourished he should live comfortably. Small meals at least a couple of hours apart as often as you are able.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I have no experience with keeping Betta with curved spines.

I‘m certainly not driving you into anything you would not feel to deal with or interfering with your plans!

If I walk into a number of stores here there are always several severe cases bettawise🥺... and I know some of them will die.

Sold Betta means: we have to stock up - they‘re selling! 

So when buying sick Betta from shops it‘s a personal decision if you want to try and give this One special fish a chance - knowing that it won‘t alter the system. You could do this (and gain experience) if you can stand possible sad outcomings. I can fully understand to do so and often problems are minor eventually and the Betta will perk up. 

I can also fully understand to resist the urge and only buy Betta from reputable or good private breeders. And also imperfect ones but without known health problems.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Currently I just try to keep 1-2 6.6 gal tanks vacant to be able to react on any fosters coming up. 

This can change any time as some Betta might need more care or time to adjust (to pellets /flakes e.g. , like the latest boy - we‘re in the process of weaning him off 100% live food 😀...).

But in general that‘s what I‘d like to have and could take care off (including a fish sitter for times off more than 4 and no current delicate cases).


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Lesson 1 on Day 3: food swims on surface and doesn‘t necessarily move 😬. I‘m so sorry but he has to learn this. And he tried already - but it didn‘t convince him. Nor did the frozen food.
Well - besides of lobster eggs. He liked those.
But I‘m not intending to feed him lobster eggs for the time being. No one will adopt him this way 😬🤭.
In general he‘s really doing fine after having slept almost the entire day yesterday. He‘s now interested in his surrounding and seems to adapt. I‘m very happy.








L


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Feanor said:


> I‘m certainly not driving you into anything you would not feel to deal with or interfering with your plans!
> 
> If I walk into a number of stores here there are always several severe cases bettawise🥺... and I know some of them will die.
> 
> ...


Oh I don't feel anyone is driving me into something or interfering with my plans. While it is super nice to get advice from you guys, I know I am always 100% responsible for my decisions in the end 

I did go back to the shop to look for him but he was not there anymore. I decided not to ask in case he died and I am instead hoping that someone else came along to give him a good home. I am after all hopelessly optimistic in most cases 😛



Feanor said:


> In general he‘s really doing fine after having slept almost the entire day yesterday. He‘s now interested in his surrounding and seems to adapt. I‘m very happy.


I am so happy to hear that he seems to be settling in, not that it surprises me too much; he has a great caretaker! 💕


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

So the latest foster boy is ready to move by early July.

He is accepting any kind of food now with an enormous appetite, doesn‘t show any glass surfing and has grown - at least a tiny bit 🤗. So this was an easy one ... he didn‘t need any special treatment and I also think it‘s quite obvious now that he‘s really a boy.

It won‘t be too difficult to find him a good home.

And I should...because Dodo, the Kitchen Fish, already is a resident and ”occupies“ a foster tank (beside the fact that I love him to bits and would‘ve had problems to give him away anyway 😄 - he‘s just a ham. A spoiled ham meanwhile as the rest of the crew😬).

A few pics of the little Plakat ready to move soon:


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

You did such a great job with him - he looks great! I don't think you'll have too much trouble finding him a home either 💕


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I agree you have done such a wonderful job with him. He sure looks good and hoping for him to get a wonderful forever home soon.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I honestly didn‘t do anything with him - good and enough food, no other fishes and clean water.
He didn‘t look sick when I got him. Just in the wrong tank for a short time. And the wrong gender (he was supposed to be a female).

So all credits go to him and his stamina🤗.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

How is Noodle doing?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

You are being much too modest, Feanor; even if he did not need much, what he did need you provided him  He looks great! 

And Noodle is doing great! His tail and fins are almost grown as large as my other delta, it’s amazing to see him flare now even though he doesn’t flare nearly as much as my other boy. I’m going to try to add a nerite snail later today in his tank. I just hope he is going to think it’s okay with a little buddy in there lol


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

He is proof that these guys are very strong guys with proper care and food. I just got done reading an article that kinda irritated me but someone saying bettas are weak fish and shouldn’t be kept for beginners only experience fish keepers. And that is what I was told many years ago and that’s why I didn’t get one until my 50s. Lol I have lost a couple and it has been my fault being a newbie with them.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> He is proof that these guys are very strong guys with proper care and food. I just got done reading an article that kinda irritated me but someone saying bettas are weak fish and shouldn’t be kept for beginners only experience fish keepers. And that is what I was told many years ago and that’s why I didn’t get one until my 50s. Lol I have lost a couple and it has been my fault being a newbie with them.


I have read a lot of articles and different things people say online and much of it just makes me go 🤷‍♀️ I’m just happy I found this forum when I did!

I’m sorry you were told that back then, but I’m really glad you decided to finally go for it. Better late than never!❤


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes but now I have a betta addiction. Who am I kidding it’s a fish addiction.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> Yes but now I have a betta addiction. Who am I kidding it’s a fish addiction.


It‘s not your fault - it‘s just your soul meeting the corresponding fishes 🤗.
Does this make sense🤓?



Seqathe said:


> And Noodle is doing great! His tail and fins are almost grown as large as my other delta, it’s amazing to see him flare now even though he doesn’t flare nearly as much as my other boy. I’m going to try to add a nerite snail later today in his tank. I just hope he is going to think it’s okay with a little buddy in there lol


That‘s very good to hear! I‘m sure he would maximum flare a little bit at the snail but won‘t be entirely confused...


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Little Dragon moved housholds today and funny enough just 5 houses further down my road.
Never knew that anyone was keeping Betta so close to me. She has 4 other Males and has been keeping Betta for many years.
I‘m glad he got such a good home😊.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

How are your foster fins doing? Any new rescues?

It‘s been a month - a quiet one here on the rescue side luckily!

Since two days ago.
I wasn‘t sure if I should post about him - but it or better he belongs here as well.
I got Nikita before he was supposed to be "flushed down the pipe“…He has almost or 0 vision left and is therefore emaciated. I was told he had been in this condition for months.

But he‘s fine otherwise with a lot of appetite and we already figured out how to feed him.

As he will stay in a hospital tank for at least another week to see what he‘s able to do and what not and if I might start any kind of treatment (quite sure that his pop eye is chronic so he‘s just with IAL), that gives me plenty of time pondering the best "special needs tank set up“ for him.
Any ideas are highly welcome. So please put in whatever comes to your mind!

What he can:

eating from the surface after some moving back and forth (he‘s tremendously good at manoeuvring backwards)
very rarely eating from the ground
finding a comfortable resting place

What he cannot:

any kind of hunting (doesn‘t matter if live food or pellets)
following a finger movement
see obstacles unless he touches them or knows exactly where they are

I would like any kind of substrate or other "floor“ if possible to help with stable tank parameters.
P.S.: He‘s not bloated or pineconing - I just don‘t have better pictures currently.


----------



## MadDog888 (Jul 14, 2021)

This thread makes me so happy!!!
All the bettas I’ve owned have been ‘rescues’ usually rehomed from some tiny bowl given to a little kid as a first pet... makes me sad!
I usually take them after a foster home, so I’m not sure if I can really be considered as the rescuer...

A couple months ago, I did come across the saddest bettas I’ve seen and took them right away. They were four males, different breeds, each in a tiny half gallon vase! Ugh I get upset just thinking about it. I know it was a big decision, but my last betta had passed and I guess there was a weak moment. I took them in, split them into two ten gallons divided into five gallons each.They were in such bad condition that most of them wouldn’t eat even live food! I tried everything and battled swim bladder, white fuzzy fungus, and the most starved bettas I’d ever seen. Sadly, none of them made it. I was really devastated and questioned my skills as a betta mom.

I did take a few months with no fish at all to kind of reset my mind. But I couldn’t stay without an aquarium for too long, I missed having a betta! So... just about an hour ago, I rescued this poor fella through a foster mom I know. She had heard about him, but didn’t have room for another. I thought that was my sign to step in and try nursing him back to health. I am currently setting up a ten gallon for him, and I hope to add him as soon as it’s cycled. Until then he will stay in the bowl he came in. I’ll do 50% water changes daily and make sure he gets some real food in him. Doesn’t look to have any current problems, other than being skinny and no tail. He’s a feisty one and was nipping at the turkey baster I used to clean the bottom of his bowl. I think he’ll make it this time!






His first meal at home! Poor guy is starved! Started him off with betta buffet because he was used to flakes at his old home.

I’ll post more when I get his real tank set up!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Keeping my fingers crossed for him! Is he a young boy?

If he‘s lost his tail he might profit from Indian Almond Leave tannins.

Should you need any help with treatment just post in Diseases & Emergencies section.

I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## MadDog888 (Jul 14, 2021)

He’s a bit on the older side. Previous owner got him from petsmart, so they weren’t sure how old he was when they got him. They’ve had him for about two years, and he’s turning white around the gills!

Almond leaves were my first thought! I’ve just ordered some to come on Monday. Hopefully they help!

Thank you for the advise! How is Nikita? I’m curious how you set up a tank for a blind boy!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

So I hope your fella is doing well?! Does he have a name yet?

I set up Nikita‘s tank with some pre - thoughts (that were mostly unnecessary😀):

rounded gravel (shrimp gravel)
90% plants in the middle of the tank (soft and straight plants like Vallisneria)
sponge filter
filed Mopani wood with some bright flat stones around to mark its position (for me)
frogbit "tamed" in an airline tubing circle to serve as a resting/bubblenest/nitrate reducing facility; attached in a corner
rest of tank walls all free of obstacles.

Experience after 1 month:
He loves to stay in the frog bit roots/bubblenesting and has a very good overall orientation. He even accepted a Betta log I recently introduced.
He does not make use of the guppy grass I tried - just swims around that obstacle. So I took it out after a few hours.

He hears me approaching and immediately comes to "his corner". He also searches (sucessfully) for sunken food on the bottom.

When woken up too early he sometimes starts in the wrong direction, realizes his mistake and comes to the front in full flare😄🥰!

He‘s super easy to care for and I can only encourage people to not give up on their Betta only because it is blind.

_Nikita on the day with the guppy grass_


----------



## MadDog888 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey! I’m so glad to hear that! He is really a gorgeous fish, I’m a little jealous! I think my boy might be a tad blind too, he often misses his food and bumps into things. Maybe depth perception is off?

His previous owners named him Kappa after a water demon. I think the name suits him because he really is spunky! Flares at absolutely anything that moves... and even some things that don’t.

I think he is feeling a bit better with some proper water parameters and food, but he does have some issues that come with old fish. As I said, he might have some trouble seeing, he isn’t very active and prefers to rest on his hammock most of the day, and his fins are curling at the ends making it hard to judge fin regrowth.

I honestly don’t know how much longer he has, but I think he is happier than he was at his previous home. He gets all feisty when I walk up to the tank and loves when I sit at the desk so he can watch me. I am hoping to get him in the bigger tank by the end of the week. It’s not fully cycled yet, but he really needs to get out of this bowl.

I did have a question for anyone to answer: Kappa is having a bit of trouble eating. He is ok at biting the food, but then his fill flare out and he looks to cough, then spit the food out. I thought maybe the size of the flakes were too big so I crushed them up, but he has the same issue no matter the size. At this point I’ve tried a couple different brands of food, pellets, flakes and presoaking. He hasn’t gained much weight since I got him, and I’m a little worried. He is still really skinny! I’ve fed him smaller meals more frequently to try and get enough food in him. Any ideas?

Currently I feed him four to five very small pinches of betta buffet flakes every day. He almost never eats it all and I have to remove flakes from the bottom of the bowl and skim the top. Any ideas would help! I’ll post some pics later, he’s eating right now


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Any updates on Kappa?

If you use a feeding ring or suction cup a ring of airline tubing to the wall you could avoid the flakes at least from drifting across the surface.

Have you tried frozen bloodworms?

Here‘s a short update from the other side of the Big Pond:

Saturday evening I was asked to fetch a Betta that was living in a 132 gal community tank with big fish (Thai Shark/Pangasius, Armed Spiny Eels…) and a lot of others.

Except from having bitten fins and being a bit skinny he seems to be fine. He is a little DeT and I‘m glad he‘s staying with us now☺:

_(Don) Camillo_


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Up update:
He‘s full of worms🙄. So that‘s possibly why he is so skinny. Whole treatment machinery starts…


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Feanor said:


> Up update:
> He‘s full of worms🙄. So that‘s possibly why he is so skinny. Whole treatment machinery starts…


I'm so sorry! I hope he'll get better soon! I love reading all these stories.  💕


----------



## BILLIE'S-MOM (Nov 17, 2021)

wait so can someone explain to me what fostering a betta is


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Taking care of Betta in need and nursing them back to health if necessary.

The two "f" were so tempting that I chose this title😀.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I haven‘t posted in a while - and no one else either😄.

So at least here are my updates in a nut shell (starting with Tonga and updating the rest tomorrow):

* I got a female Koi Galaxy DT, Tonga, who went through fin damage, Ich, Velvet, digestion problems - and back to health. She really tought me a lot and now lives close to me in the best place I could think of (with a neighbour who already keeps my Little Dragon). I‘m very thankful. Last picture shows her completely fine shortly before being adopted.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Feanor said:


> Up update:
> He‘s full of worms🙄. So that‘s possibly why he is so skinny. Whole treatment machinery starts…


How is this boy doing?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you for asking!
He was doing completely fine until 2 weeks ago.
After being lethargic and showing all signs of dropsy he‘s now on his way back to recovering in a hospital tank.
Still a bit weak but eating again and getting back his shimmer on the body. No more dropsy signs. I treated with Sera Baktopur and Sera Flagellol, water changes every other day and a lot of tannins.

Chasing down some brine shrimp.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, I just found this thread, and I'm so glad I did!! I love reading those stories! Honestly, I cried from from happiness reading all those rescues!! Thanks so much for helping those poor babies!!!!! 💕 💕


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh, they just need a little help and infrastructure.

Whenever I stumble across one or someone asks me and I happen to have a spare tank I‘m more than willing to give them a (temporary) home.

Not temporary is Seraphina:
Little HM EE girl who was supposed to be a male and put into a tank together with a female. To keep it short - they didn‘t get along with each other very well. Now she follows in Dodo‘s finsteps and is my kitchen fish.

















P.S.: She just needed a quiet place, good food, tannins & time. She was absolutely fine otherwise and hasn‘t developped any diseases. Also no stress related ones.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Any ''foster fins'' stories/ updates? 🐟🐠


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you for asking🤗!

Happy and not so happy updates.

After weeks of struggling with on and off dropsy symptoms I finally lost my sweet Camillo. I still have no idea what was causing it.








Less surprising but nonetheless sad was losing my blind fish Nikita due to an internal tumor he developed. This is one of the last pictures I took of him:








But at least I could find a perfect home for my "Mule". This is her shortly before moving:








I‘m currently not taking any rescues as I have no spare tanks. As soon as my wild and domestic babies have moved out, I can continue.

A friend of mine, however, takes rescues. So if there are Bettas in need, I’ll pass the information on to her.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm so sorry about Camillo and Nikita! S.I.P little ones 

That's great about Mule though! I'm glad she found a good home


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your 2 beautiful babies, Camillo and Nikita! It's needlss to say that they were really lucky to live with you...! SIP little babies....
I'm glad Mule found a great home!
Thanks for the update🤗!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Have you ever heard of Rescuties?

I recently went to one of our pet shops for some taller plants when I realized some teeny tiny baby fish in a puffer tank.

Taking a closer look they turned out to be Betta fry. Malnourished and trying to survive.

The shop owner told me, someone had just dropped them the same day and said they "happened accidentally".

Well, needless to mention, I scooped them out.

Now the 9 Rescuties enjoy life in the kindergarten with my other babies and get their tummies full with live food.

I have no clue what they will eventually become, other than marbles and Betta😀. Maybe you do?!
































(The chubby white one does not belong to the rescues)


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm glad you saved them!! They were super lucky Rescuties! The one in the third pic looks like it just had a VERY big meal 🤣


----------



## Tachead (7 mo ago)

Hey guys, I already posted a bit of a story in the Illness subforum but, here is my story...

I got a call from my spouse one afternoon that my mother in laws illness had gotten worse and she could no longer take care of her fish that she had recently gotten(I didn't even know what species it was at the time). My spouse was informed she had unfortunately been neglected for 3 weeks without a water change in a small 1 gallon unheated bowl aquarium. We decided we would immediately adopt what we thought at the time was a female Betta(Turned out she was a Male Dragon Scale Plakat Betta) and quickly took action to save him and make his life better.

So, we transported him by SUV from her house to ours in his little dirty bowl aquarium and immediately did a water change with the Top Fin water conditioner she provided(neither of us had any idea how to care for fish at this point). Then, we headed to the pet store after doing some quick research and realizing he should have a larger aquarium with Filtration, heat, and lighting. Unfortunately we didn't do enough research and only found out about the nitrogen cycle after he was already in his new home but, we quickly learned how to safely do a fish in cycle.

After that, we found out he was a male(thanks to this site) and named him Winchester(Chester). Then we proceeded to do as much research as we could to learn how to care for him properly.

So, today is day 27 since we got Chester and he is doing great, he is like a new fish. He is now in a unplanted 3 gallon rimless aquarium with heat, 3 stage filtration, and lighting. His colours have gotten much brighter(still filling in every day) and he is nothing like the fish we adopted that day. He is energetic, friendly, inquisitive, has a voraciously appetite lol, and greats us when we come to his tank. He is doing so well and looks so much more happy. We are so happy to have him now and he has started a fire towards the hobby that has always smoldered in me(always wanted to try fish keeping but, just never did until now). Now, I am planning a new community tank build for later this year already lol.

Anyway, I hope you liked the story guys. Here are some pictures of his progress and I want to thank everyone on this site that helped me learn how to make his life better👍.

At my mother in laws weeks before he was neglected...

















When he went into his new tank... 









Today in his new home(sorry it's hard to get a clear one as he is an active little guy)...

























Thanks for making this thread and for all of your help Feanor👍.

Edit: Added a couple more pics...


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Two months later and the little Rescuties have grown into strong and healthy young fishes.

2 males and 7 females; 1 girl already found a new home.

If you wonder what they look like - here is one of the two boys☺:


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

So happy to hear that about your Rescuties!!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Update from the fish room:

All the cuties have moved out except for 1 male.

However, the pleasure of having an empty tank hasn‘t lasted too long😄.

When buying some live food and wood, I saw a Betta with an injured right eye. I told the assistant and he asked me if I wanted him for a symbolic price. I did🤗.

So kind of an easy rescue, as I hope he‘ll be fine with a very clean surrounding and heavy tannins. Their Bettas have 10 gallon naturally planted tanks with no other tank companions than Nerites, so I don‘t know how he could have hurt himself. Maybe when chasing down live food or he was spooked. 

So here is Husky the Koiboy. As he is from the same store Cowboy was and is a Plakat like my sweet Pinchas was, he will stay and fill in for these two wonderful fishes, that both have passed very recently:


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of two of your kiddos, S.I.P little ones. 

Congrats on the new kiddo though, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you very much!

I know that you know what it feels like.

Although their passings were somehow foreseeable and I couldn‘t have thought of anything to prevent it, it‘s still a bummer. You grow so attached to them.

The more, I‘m looking forward to getting Husky along the healthy route. Compared to what I often see, he‘s really on the bright side, perking up, well nourished initially - so all is pointing in a good direction. I really don‘t want him to lose that eye. He‘s already used to viewing things from the good side…so probably a slightly older issue.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

The worst ones are when we see it coming but can't do anything.. I empathize with you. 

In addition, that's awesome that he's doing great besides his eye problem!! Hopefully it heals quickly and easily. 

I know for a fact that he's in great hands, I look forward to hearing how he's doing in the future! 😊


----------

